# puttin on your bra



## olwen (Jan 4, 2010)

All this bra talk got me thinking - ladies, how do you put on your bra? I slip my arms into the straps then reach behind me, close the hooks, then push the girls into the cups. Clipping it in the front then turning it around just doesn't work for me because well, there's too much stuff in the way. The bra would never turn. Does anyone else do the same thing? If you've changed sizes over the years has the way you put on your bra changed in that time? Is anybody else curious about this or is it just me? LOL Anyway, the poll results might be interesting. What say you?


----------



## Saoirse (Jan 4, 2010)

I clip it in the front, slip it around, arms through the straps, perk up the girls and Im all set! I could never clip it behind me, just not coordinated enough


----------



## olwen (Jan 4, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> I clip it in the front, slip it around, arms through the straps, perk up the girls and Im all set! I could never clip it behind me, just not coordinated enough



HA. I get you. If I tried that...is there a bra equivalent of rug burn? LOL


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm a front closure girl.


----------



## katorade (Jan 5, 2010)

I clip in front, then turn it around, bend forward and adjust the girls, then stand up and adjust again. I'd clip around the back because it's better for the bra and you get a better fit, but I cannot get the damn thing clasped at that angle. 

I love front-closure bras, especially if they're racer-back, but they're harder to find and it's very rare to find one with padded cups. Gotta have the padded cups.


----------



## olwen (Jan 5, 2010)

Sandie S-R said:


> I'm a front closure girl.



Yep, there is: "screw all that, mine clips in the front - suckers!" 

I haven't worn a front closing bra in years...the ones I had never offered me any support, but they were also wireless bras. I actually want one, but I just doubt if it would actually be supportive....do front closing bras actually come with underwires?


----------



## olwen (Jan 5, 2010)

The results seem interesting so far. No one puts on their bra in different ways...I probably should have put in an option for "it depends on the type of bra." So far I'm surprised to find it evenly split. I wonder if that will change as more women take the poll.


----------



## katorade (Jan 5, 2010)

olwen said:


> Yep, there is: "screw all that, mine clips in the front - suckers!"
> 
> I haven't worn a front closing bra in years...the ones I had never offered me any support, but they were also wireless bras. I actually want one, but I just doubt if it would actually be supportive....do front closing bras actually come with underwires?



I had one from LB that had underwire and it was pretty comfy.


----------



## olwen (Jan 5, 2010)

katorade said:


> I had one from LB that had underwire and it was pretty comfy.



Well, I checked LB and they are having a buy 2, get 2 free sale but there are only three bras to choose from in my size - I'm surprised actually since I've got a few really pretty bras from them in my size in the past, but none of the bras on the site in my size close in the front.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 5, 2010)

I pop my arms through the straps, then bend over and maneuver the girls into place. Clip from behind and then a couple of minor adjustments and then I am happy.

I would love a couple of front clasping bras, but the last time I wore one...the bra just kept exploding open, and at the worst possible moments. Never been game after that.


----------



## olwen (Jan 5, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> I pop my arms through the straps, then bend over and maneuver the girls into place. Clip from behind and then a couple of minor adjustments and then I am happy.
> 
> I would love a couple of front clasping bras, but the last time I wore one...the bra just kept exploding open, and at the worst possible moments. Never been game after that.



LOL, I'm sorry to be laughing but the visual of exploding bras just made me giggle, but I know what you mean, I once had a front closing bra that had just one clip at the bottom and it was always coming undone. It was the kind where you slide them into each other and then sorta pull so they snap together.


----------



## DeerVictory (Jan 5, 2010)

I clip (stab desperately until I get some of the hooks where they're supposed to be) in the back and then put my arms through the straps.


----------



## Inhibited (Jan 5, 2010)

Arms in the straps first, then clip it behind you, then pull it place


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 5, 2010)

olwen said:


> LOL, I'm sorry to be laughing but the visual of exploding bras just made me giggle, but I know what you mean, I once had a front closing bra that had just one clip at the bottom and it was always coming undone. It was the kind where you slide them into each other and then sorta pull so they snap together.



Haha no need to be sorry......everytime it happened I was in mixed company. I would feel it burst open, and then the obvious shift of the "girls". I would start giggling myself, looking like a crazy lady. Then the mad scramble with my arms to cover them up....and a crazy dash for the ladies toilet. Fun times


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jan 5, 2010)

This thread is no less than _tragic_ without pics! :really sad: Still, I owe you, Olwen. :wubu:  :happy:


----------



## toni (Jan 5, 2010)

I do this....arms in the straps first, then clip it behind you, then pull it place. I never even though there was other ways to do it.


----------



## Laura2008 (Jan 5, 2010)

olwen said:


> Well, I checked LB and they are having a buy 2, get 2 free sale but there are only three bras to choose from in my size - I'm surprised actually since I've got a few really pretty bras from them in my size in the past, but none of the bras on the site in my size close in the front.



LB used to have the most comfy underwire bra that hooked in the front. They stopped making them a few years back. I still miss them


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 5, 2010)

I have always done it up first and then put it on like a t-shirt. I'm the only one of my friends who does it this way.. but I have never done it any different. I'm not coordinated enough to hook it up when it's already on. ha ha:happy:


----------



## Inhibited (Jan 5, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> I have always done it up first and then put it on like a t-shirt. I'm the only one of my friends who does it this way.. but I have never done it any different. I'm not coordinated enough to hook it up when it's already on. ha ha:happy:



Do you take it off the same way? I sometimes take it off like a t-shirt..


----------



## elle camino (Jan 5, 2010)

I only ever unhook my bras if I need to adjust the size. Other than that, I buy them hooked, they stay hooked, and I pull them on and off over my head. 
Easy peasy. And my bras don't wear out any faster than my best friend's, who wears the same brand and style as I do, and is a religious unhooker. 




hehehe "religious unhooker".


----------



## Shosh (Jan 5, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> I clip it in the front, slip it around, arms through the straps, perk up the girls and Im all set! I could never clip it behind me, just not coordinated enough



Me too! That is exactly how I do it.


----------



## rainyday (Jan 5, 2010)

olwen said:


> Well, I checked LB and they are having a buy 2, get 2 free sale but there are only three bras to choose from in my size - I'm surprised actually since I've got a few really pretty bras from them in my size in the past, but none of the bras on the site in my size close in the front.



Just My Size has a bunch of front hook bras here. They're not stellarly pretty but some do have underwires, including one that goes up to a G cup.


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 5, 2010)

Inhibited said:


> Do you take it off the same way? I sometimes take it off like a t-shirt..



No... lol.. I unhook it and slip it off. Strange... :happy:


----------



## Pharadox (Jan 5, 2010)

I put it on differently depending on the type of bra. Haha, I can't do one of those front clasping type of bras because when I used to, every time the girls bounced around even a little it all just came undone. That's fun at work, let me tell you.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 5, 2010)

I put my arms in the straps, get the girls situated properly and do it up. No need to adjust afterwards.


----------



## olwen (Jan 5, 2010)

toni said:


> I do this....arms in the straps first, then clip it behind you, then pull it place. I never even though there was other ways to do it.



I think I got my first bra when I was 9 or 10, and I remember it being mildly traumatic in part because, unlike my classmates I skipped the training bra stage and went straight to real bras. All the prodding, poking and pulling by my mom and the strange old lady in Macy's was not fun. But I do remember them teaching me to clip it in front and twist it around, but after a while that method just wasn't working anymore.


----------



## rainyday (Jan 5, 2010)

I was taught the same way and also had the experience that it just didn't work after a while. Rolls impede the process and if you like to wear the band tight it gets dang near impossible. 

I currently only wear front-loaders, but reading the different methods in this thread has given me some ideas for donning the back-hook versions. As others have mentioned, I find the support from the front hook ones just isn't all that great.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jan 5, 2010)

I chose "arms through and hook in back"

This works with 3 or 4 hook styles. The only ones I have to hook in front are the long-line styles. 

I'm actually planning on shopping for some long-line, what my grandma used to call "posture bras" that have hooks that run from about mid/upper back to waist, and I think those have to be hooked in front because that many hooks are hard to do unless you can see all of them.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 5, 2010)

For those of you who think you can't hook in back, try the first poll choice. If you preload before hooking, it makes hooking much harder. If you hook before you load in the girls, you have a bit more play with the band and I find for me it's easier to keep the band lower where I want it, since I'm basically pulling it down in back to hook it. 

Largely, arm length and build play big roles here - some methods just won't work for everyone.


----------



## Gingembre (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm an arms thru straps, girls in place then hook at the back kinda gal!


----------



## Rowan (Jan 6, 2010)

Raegan said:


> I clip (stab desperately until I get some of the hooks where they're supposed to be) in the back and then put my arms through the straps.



I second this...  However since I've lost a lot of my weight recently...i must go bra shopping since i cant fit any of my bras and im finding myself falling out the bottom a lot lol


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 6, 2010)

Rob puts my bra on now. He seems to enjoy it. lol

I bend over, put the girls in..he pulls the straps up and then hooks it. I adjust while bent over and adjust again once standing.

Before, I was a slider. I have short arms...and when I lose weight..I can unclip when it's behind me. if not..it's coming over the head..LOL


----------



## Risible (Jan 6, 2010)

Front loader (thanks, Rainy, for the term ) here.

I used to do the preload and back hook, but either my arms have gotten shorter or ... nah, couldn't be that I've gotten fat! 

I've tried the "grind around" (as Chuck calls it), but that leaves me with some mean bra-burn. Um, owie?


----------



## olwen (Jan 6, 2010)

thanks ladies for taking the poll. The results keep getting interesting. For the people who put it on different ways each time, is it because perhaps different bra styles require different methods?

After seeing all the results too I now wonder which method puts less stress on the bra and will therefore make the bra last longer? Or maybe the method matters less than when a bra gets washed....I wonder....I can't believe I've never thought of this stuff before. LOL


----------



## intraultra (Jan 7, 2010)

My mom taught me to put on a bra by clipping in front and twisting it. I did it that way for a while and at some point I started doing it as described in option #1. It is a heck of a lot easier like that. I was once told it was a strange way to put on a bra, he had only ever seen a girl do it like #2, so I'm actually glad to see my way is just as commonly used according to the poll so far!


----------



## BBWTexan (Jan 7, 2010)

I chose option 1, but I actually get everything in place before hooking. I never thought too much about it, but I guess I should be amazed I can manage it considering that my arms aren't as long as they could be. 

Like AM said, I think build (and size of the girls) has a lot to do with it.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jan 7, 2010)

olwen said:


> thanks ladies for taking the poll. The results keep getting interesting. *For the people who put it on different ways each time, is it because perhaps different bra styles require different methods?*
> After seeing all the results too I now wonder which method puts less stress on the bra and will therefore make the bra last longer? Or maybe the method matters less than when a bra gets washed....I wonder....I can't believe I've never thought of this stuff before. LOL



At least in my case, yes. One with more hooks I think is just too hard to do when the hooks are behind you.

I'd think the washing method and the quality of the bra would be the strongest factors in how long it lasted. Also I think there would be a difference between underwire and softcups. My current favorite favorite favorite brand, Lilyette has its one drawback that over time, the material around the wire wears away and the wire pokes out they really can't be repaired so they have to be discarded. I'm thinking other issues would be if you had a style that was lined or padded, or was made with some kind of lace or edging that might also be less sturdy.

As I posted a while back, the next brand i'm going to try is Playtex; i think they come in a very wide range of size so I will definitely report back here when I've tried some.


----------



## Cors (Jan 7, 2010)

Gingembre said:


> I'm an arms thru straps, girls in place then hook at the back kinda gal!



Ditto! 

For those of you who do up the clasp first and then turn it around, doesn't it hurt? I have tried it a couple of times and gave up, so much pinching and chafing - unless I drag the band down to my waist and turn it around it there. If you're wearing the right band size, there usually isn't that much room for movement unless the band is stretchy.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jan 7, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> Largely, arm length and build play big roles here - some methods just won't work for everyone.



Exactly. This is why I do option 2 - I guess my arms are not long enough to bend around behind me and do the hooks in back. Some combination of not being tall in general, shorter arms, and wider build make hooking it in back not even an option.



Cors said:


> Ditto!
> 
> For those of you who do up the clasp first and then turn it around, doesn't it hurt? I have tried it a couple of times and gave up, so much pinching and chafing - unless I drag the band down to my waist and turn it around it there. If you're wearing the right band size, there usually isn't that much room for movement unless the band is stretchy.



I guess it is because of the stretchiness of the band then, because even when I wear a smaller band size than I measure (which I usually do, since it's more supportive), I can still do my usual method of clasping in the front and turning it around. Since I've been doing it that way for as long as I can remember, it doesn't feel weird or painful. And if I'm going to wear a bra (besides those front-hook ones, and I've never found one I was really into), I have to do that method. Even if it did pinch, that's my only option. (I guess until I find a live-in bra helper like Misty has  )


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 7, 2010)

Cors said:


> Ditto!
> 
> For those of you who do up the clasp first and then turn it around, doesn't it hurt? I have tried it a couple of times and gave up, so much pinching and chafing - unless I drag the band down to my waist and turn it around it there. If you're wearing the right band size, there usually isn't that much room for movement unless the band is stretchy.



Nope, doesn't hurt at all. It's how I've always done it, so I'm used to it. The only time I've had help from my partner was when I was wearing LB's BRA6; I think it was because of the suction like lining on the inside of the band. I tried doing it myself at first but ended up in a sweating mess. So not worth it. lol


----------



## steely (Jan 7, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> I have always done it up first and then put it on like a t-shirt. I'm the only one of my friends who does it this way.. but I have never done it any different. I'm not coordinated enough to hook it up when it's already on. ha ha:happy:



Thank you! I was starting to feel completely out of place.


----------



## olwen (Jan 7, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> At least in my case, yes. One with more hooks I think is just too hard to do when the hooks are behind you.
> 
> I'd think the washing method and the quality of the bra would be the strongest factors in how long it lasted. Also I think there would be a difference between underwire and softcups. My current favorite favorite favorite brand, Lilyette has its one drawback that over time, the material around the wire wears away and the wire pokes out they really can't be repaired so they have to be discarded. I'm thinking other issues would be if you had a style that was lined or padded, or was made with some kind of lace or edging that might also be less sturdy.
> 
> As I posted a while back, the next brand i'm going to try is Playtex; i think they come in a very wide range of size so I will definitely report back here when I've tried some.



By more hooks, do you mean the kind of bra that sort of doubles as a girdle. You know one of the ones that cover half your torso?


----------



## rainyday (Jan 7, 2010)

Cors said:


> Ditto!
> 
> For those of you who do up the clasp first and then turn it around, doesn't it hurt? I have tried it a couple of times and gave up, so much pinching and chafing - unless I drag the band down to my waist and turn it around it there. If you're wearing the right band size, there usually isn't that much room for movement unless the band is stretchy.



Yes, that's exactly why I find it so hard to do it that way. Plus, I've ripped out arm straps before trying to get my arms through the holes once I do have it turned around, but that may be because I wear my straps very cinched up for lift.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jan 7, 2010)

olwen said:


> By more hooks, do you mean the kind of bra that sort of doubles as a girdle. You know one of the ones that cover half your torso?



Yes, as i said above what my grandma used to call "posture bras". The ones I have now I used to wear when I was waitressing because we had outdoor dining where I worked and you'd sweat up a storm working outside, so I wore them as kind of a sweat cover-upper. The Playtex ones I'm looking at go to about your waist and probably have like....8 or 10 hooks, i'm not sure. I haven't tried any on yet, so I don't know about the comfort level. The ones I have now are all cotton and I actually wear them over a regular bra because they don't have enough support, as I need something totally non-stretchy by way of material.


----------



## katorade (Jan 7, 2010)

Cors said:


> Ditto!
> 
> For those of you who do up the clasp first and then turn it around, doesn't it hurt? I have tried it a couple of times and gave up, so much pinching and chafing - unless I drag the band down to my waist and turn it around it there. If you're wearing the right band size, there usually isn't that much room for movement unless the band is stretchy.



The softer the bra material, or thinner, the easier it gets. Cotton bras tend to be the easiest because the material isn't as elastic. That's where the problem I mentioned before comes in. Most bra-fitting professionals will tell you to try to avoid as much unnecessary tugging as possible, as it will stretch out the band material or misshape it. As it is, they tell you to replace bras every 6-9 months anyway. I totally don't do that.:blush:


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 7, 2010)

If I had to reach around in back to hook my bra together, I think my body would turn inside out. Not remotely possible. A committed #2-er.


----------



## olwen (Jan 7, 2010)

katorade said:


> The softer the bra material, or thinner, the easier it gets. Cotton bras tend to be the easiest because the material isn't as elastic. That's where the problem I mentioned before comes in. Most bra-fitting professionals will tell you to try to avoid as much unnecessary tugging as possible, as it will stretch out the band material or misshape it. As it is, they tell you to replace bras every 6-9 months anyway. I totally don't do that.:blush:



I don't replace mine regularly either. I wear them till they wear out. Or if I do buy new ones, it's cause I feel like it. I didn't even know you were supposed to replace them every 6-9 months.


----------



## katorade (Jan 7, 2010)

olwen said:


> I don't replace mine regularly either. I wear them till they wear out. Or if I do buy new ones, it's cause I feel like it. I didn't even know you were supposed to replace them every 6-9 months.



I didn't, either, but that's apparently the scale if you wear that bra EVERY day. Frankly, I think it's ridiculous to expect that of anyone when a single bra can cost upwards of $40 for one of decent quality. Especially for women of our size that have a little extra...uh...gravity going against us. It makes a little more sense when you factor in a couple extra bras into the rotation. That extends the life a good bit more and puts the wear average to over a year.


You know what I want? I want to see more bra straps that adjust IN THE FRONT. You know, so I can actually adjust them while they're _on._


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jan 7, 2010)

olwen said:


> I don't replace mine regularly either. I wear them till they wear out. Or if I do buy new ones, it's cause I feel like it. I didn't even know you were supposed to replace them every 6-9 months.



Every 6-9 months? Wow. i never heard that either. Sounds like something the Lingerie Council of America is promoting to sell more bras. LOL. 

The only bras I buy are hard core nylon and whatever other synthetics don't stretch at all--the cotton long lines I mentioned upthread are just worn over that, no way could i wear a cotton bra on its own. I never buy anything with lace or any kind of decoration so I think mine last longer.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 7, 2010)

katorade said:


> The softer the bra material, or thinner, the easier it gets. Cotton bras tend to be the easiest because the material isn't as elastic. That's where the problem I mentioned before comes in. Most bra-fitting professionals will tell you to try to avoid as much unnecessary tugging as possible, as it will stretch out the band material or misshape it. As it is, they tell you to replace bras every 6-9 months anyway. I totally don't do that.:blush:



My bras usually die a very slow death. Either the stretch goes first or one of the underwires will snap (usually when I am nowhere near home of course), before I even consider buying new ones. I had no idea about the 6-9 month life span. Frankly, the cost of bras these days makes that idea a fantasy.


----------



## Inhibited (Jan 7, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> My bras usually die a very slow death. Either the stretch goes first or one of the underwires will snap (usually when I am nowhere near home of course), before I even consider buying new ones. I had no idea about the 6-9 month life span. Frankly, the cost of bras these days makes that idea a fantasy.



The wires always come out of mine, but i guess it is my own fault as i don't put them in one of those lingerie bags when washing them and i put them in the dryer...


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 8, 2010)

Inhibited said:


> The wires always come out of mine, but i guess it is my own fault as i don't put them in one of those lingerie bags when washing them and i put them in the dryer...



 lol.. I need to use one of those bags too.. I have one.. but I always forget.


----------



## olwen (Jan 8, 2010)

katorade said:


> I didn't, either, but that's apparently the scale if you wear that bra EVERY day. Frankly, I think it's ridiculous to expect that of anyone when a single bra can cost upwards of $40 for one of decent quality. Especially for women of our size that have a little extra...uh...gravity going against us. It makes a little more sense when you factor in a couple extra bras into the rotation. That extends the life a good bit more and puts the wear average to over a year.
> 
> 
> You know what I want? I want to see more bra straps that adjust IN THE FRONT. You know, so I can actually adjust them while they're _on._



Yes! Front adjusting straps would be awesome. So would super wide straps. A really sturdy bra in my size would cost at least $100. Those $40 bras don't last long. One of the underwires came out of one of my LB bras yesterday. I've sewed up that little hole so many times and yet...


----------



## elle camino (Jan 10, 2010)

I have 40 bajillion bras, but I only wear about six on a regular basis (one per day then wash once a week). I only wear LB bras - balconettes an the occasional plunge. As I said before, I pull them on and off over my head - no unhooking. Probably the most high-stress way of wearing a bra. I wash them with regular clothes in cold water, no bag, and hang them to dry. 
And I have literally never had a bra wear out. Ever. I just get new ones when I get sick of the old ones. 
Maybe I'm just lucky, or maybe LB makes indestructible bras.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 10, 2010)

I have no idea how I manage since many my size have said it's nigh on impossible, but I do the old standard arms through the straps, put the girls in, hook around back routine. Given the fact I have super short arms (seriously) I can't believe I manage it, but I do. I always hook the bottom hook first, though. That's the easiest for me to reach for some reason. That holds it in place, and I can hook the three above it more easily.

'Course, the downside to this tactic is the bottom hook gets bent out of place eventually, but... the last bras I bought have lasted me... at least 5 years? I think closer to 10.


----------



## olwen (Jan 10, 2010)

elle camino said:


> I have 40 bajillion bras, but I only wear about six on a regular basis (one per day then wash once a week). I only wear LB bras - balconettes an the occasional plunge. As I said before, I pull them on and off over my head - no unhooking. Probably the most high-stress way of wearing a bra. I wash them with regular clothes in cold water, no bag, and hang them to dry.
> And I have literally never had a bra wear out. Ever. I just get new ones when I get sick of the old ones.
> Maybe I'm just lucky, or maybe LB makes indestructible bras.



I wash my bras the same way - in with my regular clothes. The white ones go in hot water with bleach tho, and I hang them out to dry, but they all eventually start to wear out. Either the underwire comes out or the band wears out. 



BigBeautifulMe said:


> I have no idea how I manage since many my size have said it's nigh on impossible, but I do the old standard arms through the straps, put the girls in, hook around back routine. Given the fact I have super short arms (seriously) I can't believe I manage it, but I do. I always hook the bottom hook first, though. That's the easiest for me to reach for some reason. That holds it in place, and I can hook the three above it more easily.
> 
> 'Course, the downside to this tactic is the bottom hook gets bent out of place eventually, but... the last bras I bought have lasted me... at least 5 years? I think closer to 10.



I do the exact same thing regarding the hooks. Bottom one first and that same thing happens to me - the bottom hook is pulled out of place on all my bras, then when the band starts to stretch out I use the next set of hooks or if the band is not long enough I use a bra extender on the next set of hooks. Good to know I'm not the only one that happens to.


----------



## BBWTexan (Jan 10, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I have no idea how I manage since many my size have said it's nigh on impossible, but I do the old standard arms through the straps, put the girls in, hook around back routine. Given the fact I have super short arms (seriously) I can't believe I manage it, but I do. I always hook the bottom hook first, though. That's the easiest for me to reach for some reason. That holds it in place, and I can hook the three above it more easily.
> 
> 'Course, the downside to this tactic is the bottom hook gets bent out of place eventually, but... the last bras I bought have lasted me... at least 5 years? I think closer to 10.



Same Exact Method Here. I also have the short arms, so I guess it really is some sort of a miracle.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Jan 10, 2010)

I use the hook and hoist method,been doing that forever its seems like.I only buy LB bras.The lace balconette and the smooth wire free bras are great!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 11, 2010)

I Put Mine On Like a Shirt.

I Clip it up, and put it on. Adjust the Gals. And I'm set! .5 minute tops.


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Feb 7, 2010)

olwen said:


> HA. I get you. If I tried that...is there a bra equivalent of rug burn? LOL



Yes'm there certainly is! Yowch!


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Feb 7, 2010)

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> I use the hook and hoist method,been doing that forever its seems like.I only buy LB bras.The lace balconette and the smooth wire free bras are great!



The hook and hoist method ~ I love it!


----------



## PunkPeach (Feb 8, 2010)

I tend to clip it in the front, slide it around back, slide my arms in then lean forward to properly adjust the girls. Although when I am in a rush, I will slide that baby on like a shirt and then lean forward for the adjustment. The only way I have never really liked is trying to fiddle with the hooks behind my back.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Feb 11, 2010)

I clip it and pull it on like a shirt. I can't do the twisting thing.. it gives me like, rug burn and I can't clip it in the back because I'm too uncoordinated! Clip it, lean over, pull them into place, stand up, adjust again, check myself in the mirror and go. I wear Fashion Bug bras only.. I can't fit into anything else I've ever found, including LB because my boobs are too small compared to band size. Plus they're almost always buy one get one for $17.99. They only last about 6 months but considering they cost me $9 and I wash them with all my regular clothes and put them in the dryer like you're not supposed to.. that's not bad.


----------



## Micara (Feb 12, 2010)

I also use the hook and hoist. Then I clip a barrette around the straps so that it holds them up even higher. I have to use a barrette because that stupid Strap Perfect is too lightweight for the girls. I snapped that sucker in half in about 5 minutes. Seriously.

I have a funny bra story from today at work- we are in the process of remodeling our office. The maintenance workers (all men in varying degrees of middle age) were tearing apart drawers and found a purple bra stuffed down in the back of one of them. The supervisor, Jerry, comes over and says, "Yeah... we found... a bra..." They wouldn't even touch it. LOL. So, because I have the highest embarrassment threshold of everyone, I got the task of trying to figure out who the owner was. It was a lavender Just My Size 44D. So I went around and asked everyone their bra size without telling them why. The looks I got!  Luckily, they're all good sports, so I didn't get reported for sexual harassment.  We never did find the owner, but one of my friends who just had a baby took it home because she just went up a size. Too bad it wasn't my size- it was really cute- but I've haven't been a D since, like, the 6th grade!


----------



## LovelyLiz (Feb 12, 2010)

Micara said:


> I also use the hook and hoist. Then I clip a barrette around the straps so that it holds them up even higher. I have to use a barrette because that stupid Strap Perfect is too lightweight for the girls. I snapped that sucker in half in about 5 minutes. Seriously.



Where do you clip the barrette and how does it work? 

I am intrigued...


----------



## Micara (Feb 12, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> Where do you clip the barrette and how does it work?
> 
> I am intrigued...



I clip it around both of the straps in the back to kind of make it more like a racer back... it gives the girls more support and also keeps the straps from falling down off my shoulders. 

The kind that work best for me are those Goody metal double bar barrettes.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Feb 12, 2010)

Micara said:


> I clip it around both of the straps in the back to kind of make it more like a racer back... it gives the girls more support and also keeps the straps from falling down off my shoulders.
> 
> The kind that work best for me are those Goody metal double bar barrettes.



yes yes yes. I want to do this but I have short arms. You are able to just reach behind you and do it when it's already on? Any trick?


----------



## Micara (Feb 12, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> yes yes yes. I want to do this but I have short arms. You are able to just reach behind you and do it when it's already on? Any trick?



Just a lot of stretching.  Sometimes I pull the straps up behind my neck and hook it that way. Sometimes if I'm running late I have my roommate help me. Sometimes it helps to do it lying down.


----------



## olwen (Feb 13, 2010)

Micara said:


> Just a lot of stretching.  Sometimes I pull the straps up behind my neck and hook it that way. Sometimes if I'm running late I have my roommate help me. Sometimes it helps to do it lying down.



Lying down???? How do you put on your bra lying down? I can only put mine on when I'm standing.


----------



## olwen (Feb 13, 2010)

Micara said:


> I also use the hook and hoist. Then I clip a barrette around the straps so that it holds them up even higher. I have to use a barrette because that stupid Strap Perfect is too lightweight for the girls. I snapped that sucker in half in about 5 minutes. Seriously.
> 
> Sniped.....



I've seen the commercialls for those bra tighteners for your straps and I always wondered if they would snap if you are bigger than a C cup. Now I know. LOL. Still I think there is some other bra thread about those things and where to get them. So maybe there are different kinds that are made of different materials that would be sturdy enough to hold up a heavy pair.


----------



## Hathor (Feb 24, 2010)

I do what is the majority vote right now.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Feb 28, 2010)

I avoid rug burn when twisting it around by kind of hula-hooping the bra. It helps, since I wear a snug band, so it stretches only an inch or two. If I just dragged the whole thing around, I'd have blood blisters. With the hula hoop method, I have to do a couple of full circles of moving the "give" around, but I can *barely* manage unhooking- hooking up in back is right out!




thatgirl08 said:


> I clip it and pull it on like a shirt. I can't do the twisting thing.. it gives me like, rug burn and I can't clip it in the back because I'm too uncoordinated! Clip it, lean over, pull them into place, stand up, adjust again, check myself in the mirror and go. I wear Fashion Bug bras only.. I can't fit into anything else I've ever found, including LB because my boobs are too small compared to band size. Plus they're almost always buy one get one for $17.99. They only last about 6 months but considering they cost me $9 and I wash them with all my regular clothes and put them in the dryer like you're not supposed to.. that's not bad.


----------



## odd-socks (Feb 28, 2010)

Mine isn't on the poll, I clip it around my back (rather than clip at the front and twist it round), then put the arms in.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Feb 28, 2010)

I put on my bra like a shirt. Its just so much easier that way for me. 

I use to be able to clip it in the front and then twist it around, but then my side boobies got in the way.


----------

